# Case 2294 pto problem



## claytonvopelak (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a case 2294 I have replaced the whole clutch pack and checked the pressure which is around 190psi. When I turn the pto on I can stop it by holding it with my hand. Just wondering where to go to next. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

claytonvopelak said:


> I have a case 2294 I have replaced the whole clutch pack and checked the pressure which is around 190psi. When I turn the pto on I can stop it by holding it with my hand. Just wondering where to go to next. Any help is appreciated.


190 PSI?? Unless I'm missing something, that doesn't even sound close to right to me... Shouldn't it be around 1,500-2,000 PSI or so? (Hydraulic system pressure?) If it's really only 190 PSI that's your problem I would think.

Also, please tell me you haven't REALLY stopped the PTO just by holding it with your hand-- good way to lose an arm (or worse).

Later! OL J R


----------

